

Ask HN: Do people use their country TLD in other countries over .com - OafTobark

Outside of the U.S., I'm curious if there are countries where the default or majority of local sites are not .com base or is it pretty universal, particularly English speaking countries (but I'd like an answer for all countries ideally).<p>Like I assume (maybe incorrectly) that Canadians have tons of sites they read that are .ca as opposed to .com or is .com more dominant there too?
======
tokenadult
Yes, but not universally. The example I know best is Taiwan, where most large
business corporations have busy websites with

.com.tw

domains. In Britain, the pattern is often

.co.uk

(note that .com is not the usual commercial domain there), and in Canada the
comparable pattern

.co.ca

is a possible pattern for a business, but it looks like

.com

is much more common for businesses in Canada.

